# trying to find info on ohua railway boxcar's and other cars



## casey wilmunder (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm trying to find info on ohua railway and land company boxcars/cancar's,I own boxcar no326 i think i would like to build a model of it in 1:20:3
for a train that im putting to gather,i will have pics in a couple of weeks,i have dial,and some of the images are very large,i also be trying to get info on other 3 foot gauge cars i own,right now a Westside lumber boxcar no1,Westside lumber caboose 2nd no3 or no4,Ohua railway boxcar/cancar,and two steam locomotives
a 0-4-0 porter,and a heisler all 3 foot gauge and fullsize Real.

if any one has info im in the chat around 7.00-9.00 california time

sincerly 
Casey Wilmunder


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Casey, 

The guy you want to talk to is Jeff Livingston. I believe he's a member here, so you can send him a private message. He lives in Hawaii, and is modeling the Oahu Ry. in 1:20.3. If you can't find him listed here in the membership, PM me with your e-mail, and I'll get you in touch with him. 

BTW, what plans do you have for your rather cool collection of 1:1 stuff? 

Later, 

K


----------



## FH&PB (Jan 2, 2008)

Casey, if you look at this page http://www.urbaneagle.com/slim/NGSLGplanlist.html you'll find a lot of plans for Oahu Rly & Land rolling stock.


----------



## casey wilmunder (Jan 2, 2008)

thanks in the list of wat i have in fullsize[ westside lumber co boxcar no1],[westside lumber co 2nd caboose no3 or no4],[ohua railway boxacr no326 i think]
[shiffled speader from diamond an caldor railway],[ge electric loco 0-4-0 built folsom dam],[a s.f cable car no54 double ender],[a 18 ton heisler two truck],
[a 1889 0-4-0 h.k porter oldest operating loco in california].
 
and etc the list goes on.

sincerly

casey wilmunder


----------



## chuckger (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Casey

  I have plans for Oahu boxcar #306  44 ft. long and also caboose # c 1  Send me an email I will scan them and send them to you.    [email protected]

  chuckger


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Casey

Here are some links to the MLS archived topics that may be of use to you. There are many more topics from Jeff, however as is all too common most of the image links are broken so a great deal of the information is lost because of it. Looking at a bunch of little red x's just doesn't help much.

*Next Stop Honolulu!*
Check the HAWAIIAN RAILWAY link & The Gift Shop for listed books

*Ford Model TT: OR&L Rail Car*

*This is a Mack?*

*Cutting Up a Connie Frame*

*Cutting Up a Connie Frame - Did It*

*Cutting Up a Connie Frame - Almost Pau*


*Cutting Up a Connie Frame - Moving Ahead*


----------



## Jeff Livingston (Jan 2, 2008)

Casey, 

There were drawings for some OR&L equipment published in NG&SLG a few years ago drawn by Richard Dunlop. We have copies at the Hawaiian Railway Society. I'll contact you via email. 

Jeff Livingston


----------

